# Fat dog



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

fat dog probably the most traveled dog is 98 years old and is struggling so the hard decision is looming..

Evie our spotty botty's back end is giving out, everyday she is getting worse and struggling with her back legs and now her front legs giving way, OK she is overweight as she can't go on her long walks on the cliffs overlooking the sea where we live, she would sooner get her head down for a kip, it would be too cruel to put her on starvation diet to get her weight down at the twilight years of the bit of time she has left..

So of course we don't want to lose her but as responsible for her welfare, we or should I say I have to make the hard decision as Sandra couldn't make it even though she said she could... We inherited her from our son and daughter in law when they divorced and she didn't treat the dog right tying her up to the drainpipe and shoving her in the garage overnight so we took the dog off her..

Initially I didn't like the dog at all, but over the years Evie has wormed her way into my heart until out of all the dogs we have had she has really got to me.

So the hard decision is looming  .










ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Ray. That dog is a motorhome celebrity now. Very sad news.

She must however be one of the most travelled dogs ever and at least has seen a bit of adventure in her later years. Some good memories for Fat dog and you and Sandra.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Sad news Ray , we went through that with our last dog . so we decided we wouldn't have anymore .


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> valphil"]Sad news Ray , we went through that with our last dog . so we decided we wouldn't have anymore .


Hey up.

So did we when we had our spaniel put down on Christmas Eve,








and we said that's it no more pets, but hey ho fat dog needed rescuing hence we are where we are now, another pet to break our hearts.

ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry Ray, she looks a beauty and it's an awful decision to have to make. I've had dogs all my life but only with our current dog have I found out what it's like to have one truly get under your skin, when her time comes I am going to be devastated.

Thinking of you x


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

So very sad for you.
It's a high price to pay for loving a pet. 
But you wouldnt want a hard heart, would you, and you couldn't have missed out on all those years of joy and love and doggie devotion. 
It sounds like you've given Evie a lovely life and now you will find the strength to let her go when the time is right.
The memories are yours to keep. Good luck.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I know how you're feeling Ray, had to make the same decision last August for our Baron, absolutely heartbreaking, but you will know when the time is right.

We rescued Baron and somehow he seemed to understand that and loved us all the more for it, which i'm sure Evie does too.

As said before you will still have all your wonderful memories and photos and time will heal the pain but all this talk doesn't help at the moment.

When deciding if the time is right you must weigh up if you are prolonging her life for her good or yours, too many people put off the inevitable because it's such a hard decision to make, as said before somehow you will know when the time is right.

Thinking of you both.
Mel.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In my thoughts too Ray and Sandra

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I really sympathize as we had to have our whippet put down last month and it's very traumatic. 
Could you not put the dog on a gentle weight loss program?


Edit, Correction it wasn't last month but it seems like it, it was in fact in the region of five months.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

grey git if you d met evie you would know !!! ray and Sandra im soo sorry im filling up here, I would hate to make that decision if it were sophie... I will think of the walks we had at the chicken run with Sandra throwing food to the starving horse in the field and evie grabbing it before it hit the ground !!!! my thoughts are with all of you x


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Ray. Thoughts are with you as you agonise over the decision and timing.
It is a very hard decision and a painful one.
In February I had to make that decision for one of my Boxers (Jude) aged 11 but with a range of medical problems. Held her as she slipped away. 
 

All the best


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Lots of comments above Ray from people who, like me, have been through it. I really feel for you and can only repeat what I've said before. It will never be the right time for you, but you must judge when it is the right time for Evie.

Thanks for posting such a great photo. Says it all really.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Lots of comments above Ray from people who, like me, have been through it. I really feel for you and can only repeat what I've said before. It will never be the right time for you, but you must judge when it is the right time for Evie.

Thanks for posting such a great photo. Says it all really.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Ray, having met Fat Dog I can understand how hard your decision is going to be. 
Mike


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Thinking of you at this very difficult time 

As the late queen mum once said

"Grief is the price we pay for love"


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

She's a beautiful dog.
I fully empathise with you. We lost our lovely Bella, also a Dally, just before Christmas. She was the best dog we've ever had. We thought she was fit and well and enjoying life, but she very suddenly developed kidney failure and had to be put down.
It was a great shock for us, but we didn't have the big decision which is now facing you.
I wish you all well. You've given her a good life. and she's given you some very happy memories.
Chris


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

sorry to hear this Ray, love the photo of you both. x


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

It will be alright

You will know when the time is right for you and fat dog

Remember for fat dog there is no grief just a happy life well lived and well loved

The grief is yours and Sandra's , a small price to pay for all you have been given

Take care

Sandra


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*ooops*

Hello Ray I posted a reply to this post and appear to have created one of my own( Love and Loss ) I think the website is a bit different to the last time I was on here Sorry 
Love Cath


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this, Ray. 

Aldra has said it all. 

I don't understand the "Never again" thing though. Surely the joy outweighs the sadness? 

You gave her a good life when she needed it and in turn she loved you unconditionally.....quite a bargain for both!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

fat dog is cuddled up on the sofa with Sandra at the moment, I have straightened her legs out to make her comfortable, fat dog not Sandra :lol: ..

If you look at the photo in the first post straight down from under her chin, she has a perfect heart shaped mark over her heart, she has always had this so we would recognise her anywhere..

ray.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry Ray pressed thank and not sure how to unthank l am attempting to message you and hit wrong thing..and please dont say they are miles apart...l know!


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

So sorry about your coming decision, have been there so many times and it doesn't get easier. The only grain of comfort is that in some ways it is a privilege to be able to let them go gently into that good night, without pain, unlike humans in the same position.

Lesley


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Today has been one ****ty day, we decided that fat dog had come to the end of the line and booked her in the vets for 4.30..

Sandra has been in bits all day as have I, every time fat dog looked at me she looked so trusting and kept staring at me which made it worse..

So I bit the bullet lifted her into the car and set off for the vets in Hornsea, stopping on the way so she could look out at her favorite walks on the beach, I told Sandra not to come as I had all on holding it together myself.. So went to the vets told them I think Eveie had come to the end of the line, and I will pay now because when the deed was done I would have to leave straight away.. She asked me if I wanted her cremating which we do, she said I can see your upset so pay when you collect the ashes..

I said I will wait outside and can some one come out to tell me when everything was in place..

So sat with fat dog in the sunshine waiting, then Mr Peel the vet came out and my heart sank, so I lifted her out and he watched her walking and said, I am not giving up on her yet I will try an injection and we can see if there is an improvement when you bring her back sat morning, I can't promise and you might have to go through all this then but at least we will have tried..

So fat dog is back, Sandra is crying again tears of joy this time..

Bloody dogs how can they break your heart, and all fat dog wants is something else to eat :roll: .
ray.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm welling up here. I hope he is ok for a while more and doesn't suffer any pain.

Jim.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

'Kinell, Ray, what a rollercoaster of a day. I really feel for you and Sandra, it's heartbreaking as you say.

It should be possible for the vet to come to the house, if you want to consider that option. My vet did that for me when I lost my last dog. I wanted her to be in her own home, plus I knew I wouldn't be fit to drive afterwards.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG. Not sure I could cope as well as you seem to. We have ( I hope) a long while before we get to that stage with our 2 . I know it will be soooo difficult and reading your story just confirms it.
Enjoy your time left with her...she obviously wasn't quite ready


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Emotional*

Read your post last night and was not sure how to feel 
You traveled the long miserable journey to say goodbye only to be given a glimmer of hope 
I pray things are looking better today 
Yesterday must have been a day of astonishing events as Poppy became quite excited on our walk and for the first time in ages I let her off the lead and she ran about like a loony so I think the oily fish might be working 
Keep in touch Ray 
Love Cath


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed here Ray.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well lets hope its good news Ray. Sorry for what you and Sandra are going through. Good luck to Fat Dog for Saturday. You never know. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I know what you're going through, and really feel for you.
Please try to remember, though, that Fat Dog doesn't know what's going on. She's had a long and happy life. What more could a dog (or person) ask for?
I think it's a good idea to get the vet to come to the house, when the time comes - less distressing for her and for you.
All the best
Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Well today she is a different dog, still wobbly at the back end but not as bad and that is in one day, let's see what tomorrow brings..

Haven't a clue what he injected her with but it seems to have helped her, if she goes on like this I hope we can keep her a bit longer, will have to see what the vet says on Saturday.

Phew! ray.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*another fat dog*

This is Poppy
Its the very first picture Ive uploaded but shes worth it XX


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw, she looks real huggable, Cath.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Having the vet to come to the house does make it ever so slightly easier to deal with I think, we did that with our last dog, its a less sterile environment, the vet was wonderfully sympathetic and caring and made sure our puppy (current dog) had a chance to say goodbye to her friend

Now I'm blubbing! 

Fingers crossed that fat dog has a bit more quality time x


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

but you wouldn't expect a person of 98 to run around would you , as long as she has got some quality of life, can go outside do her whatsits and isn't in any significant pain shes OK, but the time will come and having met fat dog (ive seen a lot fatter) and you, i know it will be tough for you. dont envy you as i know we have that decision to make with our girl soonish.

John


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ray
Hope things pick up
They do worm there way into our hearts
Kev


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great news

Fatdog is notthat fat

Middle age spread  it comes to us all

Well not to me :lol: 

Just go on enjoying her 

And her you

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Well she goes to the vets tomorrow morning and I have no trepidation in taking her now, she is a lot better since the injection, and she is on half rations to get the chip fat off, there seems every point in it now as I am confident she/we are managing her condition a lot better, she can now get up when she lays down, I have put the ramp up the 3 steps so she can get in and out herself..

We only take her on short walks now, and she has been out with us all day in the sun as we sit on the garden swing watching the world go by

So fingers crossed for what the vet says, but I think I know... Take her home...

ray


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am pleased for you Ray, hope it works out well.

One of ours died a week ago tonight in the van. I was trying to get him back home. He had treatment in Fraserburgh but was not responding well. A 7 year old dog chasing rabbits less than 48 hours earlier.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> 747"]I am pleased for you Ray, hope it works out well.
> 
> One of ours died a week ago tonight in the van. I was trying to get him back home. He had treatment in Fraserburgh but was not responding well. A 7 year old dog chasing rabbits less than 48 hours earlier.


Hi.

What can I say, so sad 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes really sorry to hear that Jim. I know how much you love those dogs.

But it seems to be good news about Fat Dog. Hope all goes well tomorrow Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Fat dog has been to the vets and he says bring her back in 3 weeks, I can't believe the change in the dog from last Monday, he says the injections will work for a time then Evie will get used to them and they will stop working and she will decline fairly rapidly...

But hey ho she does not appear to be in pain, her legs are not as wobbly, she can squat down for a squirt ok now, and she crapped in the vets surgery  .. Doh!..

So for the moment we battle on, and she is now on half rations to get her lighter, as contrary to her name she isn't that overweight as we slimmed her down last year, we just need to chisel a bit more chip fat off her to make it even easier for her..










ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

She's a beauty, Ray, even tho' I don't normally go for lasses in specs! :lol: 

I prefer my girls to have poor eyesight, that way I can get away with my looks! :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great photo Ray and Im glad to see that Fat Dog is still with us and has had a new lease of life at least for a while.

Enjoy your time with her. We had hoped to get over your way soon but as usual none of my plans seem to be coming to fruition.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You had better get this way Barry 

Or your Toy boy days are over

Fortunately for you Tuggy my love I need specks

You looked pretty good to me  

Ray glad to hear Fatdog is doing well

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey Tuggy. Notice how Sandra says "Looked Good" not looks good eh?

She must have seen those photos of you! Before and after. :lol: 

Dont be making demands on me either woman. You know how it is. So many women, so little time!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry you are out

If so many women are after you great

I think you are ever hopeful :lol: 

Maybe we have run our course

Now Tuggy, I've got you and heathcliffe :lol: 

You I've met, lovely

Heathcliffe I still remember that wet tea shirt, and the beer belly

But the rest of him was looking good 8O :lol: 

Need to walk the lonely moors with my heathcliffe

No Barry you've blown it

I'm sulking now

And when I sulks I sulks for weeks

Well days :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Haha, Barry, you blew it, you are now officially on skid row. :lol:

Sandra clearly likes men in or out of their uniform. She and I had many a hug behind the cycle sheds at Croft, though Albert was there to call 'time' when we got a little carried away. If you hadn't spent so much time sleeping or being peepee'd (know what I mean?) you would have been able to divert her away from my attentions.

Also she is bound to notice that you leave enough food on your plate to feed half of Africa, whereas mine was as clean as a whistle. Sandra trusts a man that likes his victuals, rather than a shifty nibbler like you.

It's life without meat and potato pie from now on for you, my lad. :roll:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Having the vet to come to the house does make it ever so slightly easier to deal with I think, we did that with our last dog, its a less sterile environment, the vet was wonderfully sympathetic and caring and made sure our puppy (current dog) had a chance to say goodbye to her friend
> 
> Now I'm blubbing!
> 
> Fingers crossed that fat dog has a bit more quality time x


That seems a much better idea to bring the vet home if possible. My son took his dog to the vet for that final visit and her companion fretted for weeks because she "didn't come home", kept looking for her and waiting. Broke my heart and the dog's.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Right pleased and a Terrific pic


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey come on

Fat dogs still with us

And on her way to becoming thin dog

Look forward to more tales of her travels

A woof from the hound from hell

Aldra


----------

